# Names like Camilla and Gabriella



## discoclare

I really like Camilla and Gabriella for girls names. However we already have a Gabriella in my family and I don't want to use Camilla because of the association with the Duchess of Cornwall (have mentioned the name to a couple of people and they have said "oh like Camilla Parker-Bowles?"). What other names can anyone suggest along these lines? :flower:


----------



## TwoMummies

How about Evelyn?

That's on my short list so far.


----------



## chachacha

I think Camilla is lovely. I would ignore people's stupid comments! You could always go with Camille if it really bugs you though.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ignore comments pick what you love

Camilla is so pretty, and you can call her Cami!

love it!


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i like camille... its a bit different and no-one who have the association with ethe duchess of cornwall.

i personally don't like names which immediately make you think of someone famous


----------



## discoclare

Thanks guys, I have considered Camille (and using Camilla anyway!), but still not sure on either of those options.


----------



## babyv_s2012

I LOVE Gabriella its in my top girls names so pretty! Camilla is pretty too i dont think of Parker Bowles when i hear the name. If you like it go for it!


----------



## luciforms

I personally would use Camilla or Camille in spite of that association, but obviously your feelings on it are what matter most!

Other names ending in &#8220;lla&#8221;:
Annabella
Antonella
Arabella
Ariella
Calla
Christabella
Cyrilla
Daniella
Estella
Estrella
Fenella
Finella
Fiorella
Gisella
Isabella
Lucilla
Luella (I think this is so sweet!)
Mariella
Milla
Mirabella
Mirella
Noella
Quintella
Raffaella
Rosabella
Rosella
Sabella
Sibylla
Stella
Talulla
Ulla
Willa
Zella


----------



## MrsPoodle

Arabella was on our list, quite similar


----------



## rubydoo1

I like Camilla and Camille, try not to be put off by people's comments :flower:


----------



## Elisheva009

If you like the name Camilla I would not be put off using it. Once your baby is here everyone will associate the name with your daughter.

I've got a Camilla in my class. Her friends call her Cami.


----------



## shelleney

Gabrielle?
Camille?
:flower:


----------

